# 18 Year Old in Jamaica with spending money



## Ann-Marie (May 22, 2006)

How should we go about this?  My daughter is going to an all-inclusive for a week to Jamaica.  She wants to have money for some water activites that are not included.  How do we go about providing her with safe money?  She has a Bank of America credit card which should be OK internationally.  It is also a debit card.  However if she uses them, she will probably be charged a service fee everytime she uses it.  We also considered calling the bank to put a limit on the card in case of fraud.  But, what if she has an emergency and needs the money?  If I give her cash, how much should she have with her.  The rooms will have a safe in them.  We considered about $400.00, and if that is not enough, she can then use her credit card.  However, one of her friends that is going told her that his mother said he much carry at least $1,000.00 in cash just in cash of an emergency.  What should we do?


----------



## PR1NCESSD1ANE (May 22, 2006)

Ann-Marie said:
			
		

> How should we go about this?  My daughter is going to an all-inclusive for a week to Jamaica.  She wants to have money for some water activites that are not included.  How do we go about providing her with safe money?  She has a Bank of America credit card which should be OK internationally.  It is also a debit card.  However if she uses them, she will probably be charged a service fee everytime she uses it.  We also considered calling the bank to put a limit on the card in case of fraud.  But, what if she has an emergency and needs the money?  If I give her cash, how much should she have with her.  The rooms will have a safe in them.  We considered about $400.00, and if that is not enough, she can then use her credit card.  However, one of her friends that is going told her that his mother said he much carry at least $1,000.00 in cash just in cash of an emergency.  What should we do?



I've been to all-inclusives in Jamaica and she really won't need any money, except for the water sports & any souvenirs she might buy.  I think your idea of sending her with $400 and a credit card to cover emergencies beyond that is a much better idea then sending her with $1,000.00 in cash.  You should notify the credit card company that she will be traveling to Jamaica, so that she doesn't encounter any problems if she should need the card in an emergency.


----------



## Big Matt (May 22, 2006)

Why doesn't she charge all of the activities to her room and settle up at the end with a credit card?  She shouldn't need a lot of cash unless she is planning to do shopping in town.


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 22, 2006)

Big Matt said:
			
		

> Why doesn't she charge all of the activities to her room and settle up at the end with a credit card?  She shouldn't need a lot of cash unless she is planning to do shopping in town.



Never thought of that idea.

"She shouldn't need a lot of cash unless she is planning to do shopping in town."   

She has been instructed 10X's over to NOT leave the resort.  I do trust her, thank God.


----------



## fnewman (May 22, 2006)

The advice above concerning 'cash' is sound.  For emergency money, Traveler's Checks work well there.  Any of the local banks will gladly exchange them for cash.  Yes, there may be a fee to purchase those, but its really not that much of an investment when you consider the purpose.  Likewise, an ATM fee really wouldn't matter much if the cash were truly needed.  Obviously, small, daily withdrawals could add up the charges, so it is better to get fewer larger sums.

As mentioned above, within the resort itself, there is not much need for extra cash.


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 22, 2006)

Just thinking:  will the companies with  the water sports, (supposedly through the resort, but not covered in the all inclusive) accept payment by charging it to their room?


----------



## JeffV (May 22, 2006)

Anyone remember Aruba?  I cannot imagine a parent taking such action.


----------



## RayH (May 22, 2006)

What is the drinking age in Jamaica? When I was 18 my friends and I always looked forward to someones parents going out of town. I hope your daughter spends the money on water activities.


----------



## Blondie (May 22, 2006)

Well- I am sure they will likely be adults, right? I was thinking the same thing and Jamaica is not nearly as safe as Aruba to begin with. I would certainly think carefully about sending a teen out of the country. Hopefully the kids will have good guidance and will NEVER separate and go off alone. The "buddy" system really really must be mandatory for kids on a trip.


----------



## gmarine (May 22, 2006)

Whether they leave the resort or not they will be tempted by everything from ganja to hash "brownies". You will have locals on waverunners come right up on the beach selling it all as well as the usual locals walking the beach doing the same.

If they are in or near Negril, it is likely they will go to Ricks cafe for the drinking and sunset. They may say they wont, but we have all been 18 and said the same thing.

I wonder how and why they chose Jamaica, of all the islands, because unfortunately, Jamaica is about the worst island to send unsupervised teenagers.

Make sure they understand your rules. Jamaica can be a wonderfull island but it will be very tempting for teenagers to get into trouble.


----------



## somerville (May 22, 2006)

I had friends who were robbed of all of their cash when in Jamaica.  Someone entered their room at night while they were sleeping and stole all of their cash.  The resort wanted to keep it quiet and disclaimed any liability.  The police were of no help.  I believe the resort was near Negril.  My friend also mentioned the drug sellers on the beach.  I would be reluctant to take a large amount of cash to Jamaica.  I have not been there, but his experience soured me on Jamaica.


----------



## davhu1 (May 23, 2006)

We been to all-inclusives and did not spend much cash at all.  We carry as little money as possible and we do not trust large amount of cash in the safe.  We carry American Express travel checks and exchange them at the front desk if we need cash.   Many of the sports shop (Do not know about Jamaica but other places we been to will take travel checks or credit cards.)  The activities desk would also accept credit card or travel checks.  I suggest $100 to $200 in cash and the rest in travel checks.


----------



## fnewman (May 23, 2006)

Ann-Marie said:
			
		

> Just thinking:  will the companies with  the water sports, (supposedly through the resort, but not covered in the all inclusive) accept payment by charging it to their room?



Many in the tourist business in Jamaica will take credit cards, but the majority of independent operators or those just individually renting jet skis, etc., will expect cash - preferably US dollars.  

I have been to Jamaica 15-20 times over the past 25 years and have never felt threatened even though I was not staying in one of the more secure tourist resorts.  Yet, we all should remember that any time we are visiting a third world country we need to be aware that the people are very poor and many will simply take what they can get their hands on - almost in desperation.  So, we need to use common sense and not leave things within easy reach though an open window, for example, or in an unsecured handbag in a crowded marketplace.


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the advise.  These are 4 kids that are VERY responsible.  My older daughter calles them the "Brady Bunch".  There will be 3 guys and my daughter.  @ have NO interest in girls, so one will be here roommate.  They know that they must all stay together, and nover buy anything off the beach.


----------



## fnewman (May 23, 2006)

You might want to let the kids read this before they go....

The beaches in Jamaica are generally private and the resorts have 'guards' patrolling their beach to make sure strangers do wander in and bother the guests.  However, a person can, if desired, walk over to the property boundary to converse with anyhone they choose, usually those selling hats woven from palm leaves or beaded necklaces, etc.  There's no harm in buying those if you want to and if you negotiate a good price.  I know these kids are trustworthy, but all should be reminded than that they will likely also be offerred drugs of various types when away from the resort in shopping or other public areas.  The temptation may be there for some people because it seems like it is tolerated. However, there arevery strict drug laws in Jamaica and they are sometimes harshly enforced.  A Jamaican jail would not be a pleasant place to be.

Most resorts will offer side trips to places like Dunns River Falls which is a very nice place to visit and enjoy.  However, upon leaving the falls area back to the parking lot, if you follow the exit signs it will lead you through a very crowded craft market where vendors are sometime pretty aggressive about trying to sell something and where there could be pickpockets operating.  If you want to see it, just keep saying 'no' politely and keep walking unless you want to stop and bargain for something.  To avoid it altogether, just walk back out the way you came in through the entrance walkway - no problem.

Jamaica is a great place to visit and the vast majority of the people are just as nice and friendly as any you will ever meet.  Sure, there are bad actors there, just like there are in any other part of the world, so just use common courtesy and sense and all should be fine.


----------



## wvanly (May 23, 2006)

We stayed in Ocho Rios at an all-inclusive and on each side of the resort (which was fenced in) there were locals hanging out all day smoking pot.  The smell was constant, from morning until evening. They would call out to us if we were within hearing distance and when we walked the beach they were constantly hounding my husband.  They left me alone because I was usually walking with my children.  We would just ignore them and there was a lot of security.  In town there were many armed police everywhere.  

I find it hard to believe while visiting a caribbean island that anyone would stay on the resort for the whole week.  If staying in Ocho Rios, Dunns River Falls is so much fun, my kids felt it was the highlight of the trip. 

I think $1000 is way to much for one person to take along to an all-inclusive, $400 is fine.  Where we stayed we bartered on the beach for waverunners etc and the price is usually cheaper than the resort sponsored activities.


----------



## Jim C (May 23, 2006)

Ann-Marie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advise.  These are 4 kids that are VERY responsible.  My older daughter calles them the "Brady Bunch".  There will be 3 guys and my daughter.  @ have NO interest in girls, so one will be here roommate.  They know that they must all stay together, and nover buy anything off the beach.



Four VERY responsible 18 yr. olds??  three guys, one girl?  Never leave the resort grounds? stay away from bars, etc, etc!! I really, REALLY hope the trip goes well.  Do you even know if the resort will allow 18 year olds to stay there??


----------



## rachel (May 23, 2006)

I agree with Frank, I have been to Jamaica so many times...We love it!  My children love it! We have stayed at all-inclusive, we have stayed at condos that are mostly jamaican families.  We have never had a problem.  If you want thieves, money stolen,  rape, murder, you can stay in the US for that!  I totally disagree with all responses about Jamaica.  We love it so much we are buying property there.  

Also Aruba, come on now...you can't compare one incident to all.  As a matter of fact if everything is like the family thinks it is, these were kids her own age...dutch kids, not aruban natives.

and the person with the response from houston, texas,  I live in seabrook, Texas, my gosh pick up your newspaper, murders mayhem everday!  Houston being one of the worst crime cities in the US.

Jamaica, yeah mon....anytime.

Its called being responsible, being aware of your surroundings...anywhere you go, foreign or at home.

rachel


----------



## STEVIE (May 23, 2006)

We went to the Dunn falls last year.  Please tell your daughter to avoid the marketplace the other writer was speaking of.  I was really harassed  and even had a couple of men grab at my arm, even though I politely said no and kept walking.  I am really dismayed they lead you out that way, it ruined such a great experience, the beach was just beautiful.  I really think you should reconsider letting her go there without parental supervision.   Sue


----------



## fnewman (May 23, 2006)

When are they going and at what resort?  I will be there June 10-17 staying not far from Ocho Rios and working around the hospital at St. Ann's Bay.


----------



## rachel (May 23, 2006)

Frank,

What kind of work will you be doing in St. Ann's Bay??  If you don't mind...just curious.   

Like I said before in my long winded response...My husband and I have been all over Jamaica and we are just love the area and the people.  

rachel


----------



## Blondie (May 23, 2006)

Keeping in mind what all posters said- I have taught high school for 32 years. You would not believe the things "good" kids do, and I hear about it all the time. I would be very leery of sending teens out of the country without proper supervision- period. And, I just don't understand the mindset of those who think it is ok.  Figure it this way- food, beaches, booze, no parents. Do the math...
Annemarie obviously knows her daughter well and I hope they have a fun, safe time.


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 23, 2006)

First, I was not looking for anyones opinion on letting my daughter go to Jamaica or not.  I do appreciate the positive helpful information fellow Tuggers have provided.  I *DO NOT *appreciate the negative comments that some have to say about not trusting my daughter and her friends.  I have very successfully brought up 2 older children, and I am experienced enough to know how my daughter will behave.  Yes, I am not crazy she is going, but at 18 years old, she is an EMT, volunteer firefighter, certified lifeguard and a straight A student in a competive college.  I think she has her head screwed on right.   She has experienced first hand what the effects of alcohol and drugs can do, having seen her father almost killed by a drunk driver.  I have a lot of faith in her.  
That said,  she is going to the Sunset Resort in Montego Bay.  It seems to have a good reputation.


----------



## riverside (May 23, 2006)

Ann Marie,
We just came back from an all-inclusive in Jamaica in March.  They really need so little money at the resort.  Just for tours, which they definitely should do at least one.  I'm sure there will be a safe in the room (you might want to check on that).  I would suggest $300 cash and $300 traveler's checks.  I can't imagine that won't be enough to cover anything they'd need.  And if all 4 take that much they could pool their money for an emergency.  You can always wire them money if it were truly an emergency.

I congratulate you on trusting your daughter.  We traveled a lot with our sons and felt they were very competent to choose between right and wrong and handle themselves in a foreign country.  

They will likely be harrassed outside the resort, especially if they go to the marketplace.  They should just say a polite "no" and not feel like they need to buy anything because they're pressured.  We loved the people of Jamaica but this is the way they make a living.  Avoiding the fences at the edge of the property and the marketplace is the best advice you can give.  I hope they have fun!


----------



## Kevin (May 23, 2006)

Ann-Marie said:
			
		

> First, I was not looking for anyones opinion on letting my daughter go to Jamaica or not.  I do appreciate the positive helpful information fellow Tuggers have provided.  I *DO NOT *appreciate the negative comments that some have to say about not trusting my daughter and her friends.  I have very successfully brought up 2 older children, and I am experienced enough to know how my daughter will behave.  Yes, I am not crazy she is going, but at 18 years old, she is an EMT, volunteer firefighter, certified lifeguard and a straight A student in a competive college.  I think she has her head screwed on right.   She has experienced first hand what the effects of alcohol and drugs can do, having seen her father almost killed by a drunk driver.  I have a lot of faith in her.
> That said,  she is going to the Sunset Resort in Montego Bay.  It seems to have a good reputation.




Get down girl!  

I did not recall you asking for anyone's opinion on whether you should allow your daughter to go.  That said... you should have known what was coming. You obviously trust her, and her friends... they must have earned it!

If they're not leaving the resort, I think $1000 is way too much cash to have.   When we went to Mexico, we let the CC companies know the dates we'd be there.  They asked us to call to confirm our return for insurance.
*$400 plus her BofA Visa /MC should be fine*.  Maybe a Visa or Amex gift card with a $100-200 limit for gifts etc?

I hope they have a great time.  Happy travels!

Kevin


----------



## rachel (May 23, 2006)

I'm with ya there...happy travels mon...montego bay, jamaica...wish i were there.


----------



## fnewman (May 24, 2006)

rachel said:
			
		

> Frank,
> 
> What kind of work will you be doing in St. Ann's Bay??  If you don't mind...just curious.
> 
> ...



A group from our church has had an ongoing mission project in and around St. Ann's Bay for the last 28+ years, affiliated with the United Methodist Volunteers in Missions program.  In the early years it most involved construction and rahab projects for schools, churches, and the hospital at SAB.  In more recent times it has evolved into a mosly medical mission - primarily free cataract surgery and eyegless clinic/distribution.  Since I am not a doctor, there days I am mostly the handyman/driver and one of the group coordinators.  I will be there only for the first week (June 10-17) ; however there others in our group for the week following as well. (around 40 people total)

As I am sure you can appreciate, having been there so many times, many friendships have developed along with a very unique insight into the Jamaican culture and at least that part of the island.  Consequently, I feel very safe walking down the streets of St. Ann's Bay (where few 'whitees' are ever seen) as well as in Ocho Rios.


----------



## fnewman (May 24, 2006)

Ann-Marie said:
			
		

> That said,  she is going to the Sunset Resort in Montego Bay.  It seems to have a good reputation.



Sunset Resort is not far from the cruise terminal in Montego Bay, so when ships are in port there will often be passengers at the resort on a 'day pass'.  The resort is located in a less-dense are of MoBay, so the problems mentioned at the 'boundaries' are somewhat less than at some other resorts.  I've never stayed there overnight, but it seems to be a pretty nice place, IMHO.

My only purpose in asking about the time and place was to suggest that if they had any problems while we were to be there, or just wanted to visit with a group who could show them the 'real' Jamaica, we can be reached at the Salem Resort at Runnaway Bay from June 10-24.

I know they will have a great time - I'd love to hear about it when they return.


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I think $200.00 in cash and $200.00 in travelers checks will do it.  The kids do not plan to go anywhere from the resort.  Maybe I will sugget a tour that is recommended  through the resort.  That will be the most they will plan outside of the resort complex.

Frank, thanks for the offer.  They will be there from 5/29 - 6/3.


----------



## DeniseM (May 24, 2006)

Just curious - are you paying for this trip, Mom?


----------



## fnewman (May 25, 2006)

Ann-Marie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestions.  I think $200.00 in cash and $200.00 in travelers checks will do it.  The kids do not plan to go anywhere from the resort.  Maybe I will sugget a tour that is recommended  through the resort.  That will be the most they will plan outside of the resort complex.
> 
> Frank, thanks for the offer.  They will be there from 5/29 - 6/3.


Looks like they will just miss us.  Still, it some real problem should arise (I don't expect any), get in touch with me through email and I will be glad to to try to help through some very good contacts on the island.

P.S. - I am sure you/they have considered having funds for tips to the resort staff at the end of at the trip and for excursions- definitely not required, but very welcomed by the people in a very poor country.


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions.  They have all decided to just stay at the resort and not do any side trips.  They are all paying for the entire trip themselves.


----------



## Barbeque (May 29, 2006)

When I was 18 I had absolutely no interest in the female species  
Yeah when pigs fly. 

But seriously make sure you warn them about drugs.  They will be offered marijuana.  We were when we went several years ago even by the pool at our hotel by one of the hotel employees.   I saw signs that the government was watching and drug offenders would be jailed.  It could be a very sad proposition.  

We have been to Jamaica once (Stayed at Sandals Negril) and did not feel safe outside of our hotel grounds  there were a lot of hustlers.  We went to Ricks cafe in a cab that was fine, but went to town to do some shopping that was an experience.  

We have never felt unsafe in Cabo San Lucas or Puerto Vallarta however.


----------



## fnewman (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, the kids (sorry, young adults) should be back from their trip by now (6/8).  I'd love to hear how it went!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Frank.  Thanks for asking.  They had a great time.  They stayed together as a group the whole time.  They never once felt threatened.  They rented jet ski's at the resort, and were able to bargain with the price.  They took one trip sponsored through the resort that picked them up and dropped them off right at the lobby.  As far as cash, they hardly used any.  The trip and jet ski was put on credit card.  The resort had venders in the lobby, so they were able to buy stuff there.  The weather was great, the view from the rooms was a perfect ocean view.  They were given 2 adjoining rooms, and left the door open.  We were able to speak to her every day since our verizon service worked there.  Her friends nextel did not.  They said that the food was good, except for the snack bar.  The hamburgers were not the greatest.  Otherwise, they had a great time.


----------



## fnewman (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm just back today from Jamaica last week and likewise had a very good trip (although not really a vacation).  I'm really glad their trip went well; that's good news that all the 'naysayers' here needed to see.  

By the way, while I was there I noticed that a spanish company (Riu , pronounced 'Rio') is building several mega-resorts (2000+ rooms?)  along the north coast from Negril to Ocho Rios.  Two or three of them are already open.  With that many new rooms suddenly appearing on the scene (along with several others) there are about to be a LOT more tourists there (or prehaps vacations are about to get really cheap)!


----------

